# Seiko 6119-5520 Crystal



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi

I've just aquired a seiko 6119-5520 Tv style watch and was wondering if anyone could tell me where i could get a replacement crystal, also any info on how to adjust day/date

regards

Andy


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

What I have been able to find on the 6119:

6119 automatic wind movement

- 21 jewels

- non hacking

- non hand winding

- quickset day/date (quickset of the day by pressing the crown, date correction by winding the crown)

However, there may be different versions of this since it is listed in a couple of places as push for date and push harder for day (or no quick set at all for the day). There are known to be different versions of the 6106 (A-C) with different quick set functions so this is probably similar.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jules Borel (watch materials house in Kansas, USA) seem to be the only source of (any) part number information for the 6119-5520. They list their own reference # CRY-3353, but if you click on that, it gives you the original Seiko crystal part number: BA0W32AN00

Might be worth a quick email to Debbie (at) Jules Borel (dot) com. Always find her most helpful.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Andy (Armitage),

Are you sure you're giving Andy the correct information ? :huh:

Cousins part number S15445 references to Seiko p/n 300P01LN03 (not BA0W32AN00).


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry my mistake i must have typed in a digit wrongly really sorry about that


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

andyarmitage said:


> Sorry my mistake i must have typed in a digit wrongly really sorry about that


Not to worry the link was handy , ended up spending a few bob with them.

Thanks everyone for all the help most appreciated

regards

Andy


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I always end up spending more to make the P&P worthwhile!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This thread doesn't make much sense as I've deleted a few posts, the OP has his answer but please do not use this forum to advertise retail outlets.

If the poster hasn't enough posts to pm add a post to ask them to give you an email address


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

pg tips said:


> This thread doesn't make much sense as I've deleted a few posts, the OP has his answer but please do not use this forum to advertise retail outlets.
> 
> If the poster hasn't enough posts to pm add a post to ask them to give you an email address


Unfortunately i haven't an answer yet as it seems this crystal is NLA new. so if anyone has any ideas as to who or where i go from here it would be most appreciated

regards

Andy


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Crystal arrived this morning

Well pleased with the result , case is a bit rough but it still looks good on

cheers

Andy


----------



## tulkarama (Mar 17, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Crystal arrived this morning
> 
> Well pleased with the result , case is a bit rough but it still looks good on
> 
> ...


Andy can you tell me where you got the crystal i tried debbie but no joy your watch looks great with the new crystal


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

tulkarama said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > Crystal arrived this morning
> ...


Try Jonathan aka "Swedefreak" His email is [email protected]

Found him on Watchuseek forum really helpfull guy

good luck

Andy


----------



## tulkarama (Mar 17, 2010)

andyclient said:


> tulkarama said:
> 
> 
> > andyclient said:
> ...


Cheers Andy johnathan was the man, did you also changr the o'ring under the crystal?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

tulkarama said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > tulkarama said:
> ...


No mine was perfect so i left it

regards

Andy


----------

